# gentoo linux install on sony vpcs131fm/s [Solved]

## helio

I have installed gentoo linux on a sony laptop (model vpcs131fm/s). But I have difficulty getting the wireless working. Any suggestions? Thanks.Last edited by helio on Thu Mar 03, 2011 11:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## The Doctor

three unless you can be more specific as to the problem.

1. check for firmware needed/kernel module.

2. use a graphic network tool like wicd.

3. Google you wireless card to see if anyone else has posed their solution to getting it running

----------

## helio

From lspci, I can tell the wireless network controller is Intel Corporation WiMAX/WiFi Link 6050 Series (rev 5f). I have emerged net-wireless/iwl6050-ucode and net-wireless/iwl6000-ucode, but wicd still says "no wireless network found".

----------

## The Doctor

It looks like you might need the iwlwifi kernel and/or firmware. 

other than that, you might want to look at this thread.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-851846-start-0.html

----------

## helio

Thanks for the link. My problem seems having to do with some missing firmware as shown in dmesg:

[    9.304339] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6050-4.ucode' failed.

[    9.304347] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: no suitable firmware found!

It turns out that the firmware file "iwlwifi-6050-4.ucode" didn't come with either of my previous two emerges (net-wireless/iwl6050-ucode and net-wireless/iwl6000-ucode). I found the file from http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9986425&postcount=12 and http://intellinuxwireless.org/iwlwifi/downloads/iwlwifi-6050-ucode-9.201.4.1.tgz

and I am able to find the wireless interface. 

Now the new problem: the wireless interface still has difficulty connecting with my wireless router, with the message saying "no IPv6 router present". Then it fell back to "probing for an IPv4LL address", but for some reason, that didn't succeed either.

Update: the wireless interface finally got working after I removed ipv6 support from kernel and module build through menuconfig.

----------

## Kalin

BTW, that is part of sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20110818

```
$ equery f linux-firmware |grep 6050

/lib/firmware/i6050-fw-usb-1.5.sbcf

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6050-4.ucode

/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6050-5.ucode

```

WiFi works for me with it. Did you get the WiMAX part working?

----------

## helio

 *Kalin wrote:*   

> BTW, that is part of sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20110818
> 
> ```
> $ equery f linux-firmware |grep 6050
> 
> ...

 

No, haven't tried yet.

----------

## helio

 *helio wrote:*   

> Thanks for the link. My problem seems having to do with some missing firmware as shown in dmesg:
> 
> [    9.304339] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-6050-4.ucode' failed.
> 
> [    9.304347] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: no suitable firmware found!
> ...

 

Can anyone have the package net-wireless/iwl6050-ucode updated with the inclusion of the firmware file "iwlwifi-6050-4.ucode", so that one doesn't have to go through this to make the wireless work?  What is the general procedure for doing that? i.e. who is responsible for maintaining the package?

----------

